# Another Spot the Violations thread.



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Lots of double taps.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> We haven't had an STV thread in a while, so I took these pix during a panel swap today.
> 
> Bon appétite!


I hope you got rid of that push matic panel..:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Geez did someone land that subpanel feed directly to the bus? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I hope you got rid of that push matic panel..:laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this a house? Barring fourplexes I don't think I have ever left the meter in the basement on residential. Do you leave the meter in the basement often?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Is this a house? Barring fourplexes I don't think I have ever left the meter in the basement on residential. Do you leave the meter in the basement often?



Panel swaps here don't require they go outside. That was an option provided to the HO, along with a complete update. He opted for the cheapest.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I see, well it cleaned up nicely. Do you put a sticker or plaque on your panels when you do them with your phone number and company name? Sorry to hijack the STV thread with off topic questions. So I'll bite on the unused opening in the bottom of the meter socket 1st pic.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Also that is the first time I have seen 4 wires landed on one breaker before.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I see, well it cleaned up nicely. Do you put a sticker or plaque on your panels when you do them with your phone number and company name?


Business cards left inside panel door.





MF Dagger said:


> Also that is the first time I have seen 4 wires landed on one breaker before.


Me too.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Open access bottom of meter

Lugs in panel with more than one wire 

wires entering top of panel look like a few just go through the knockout no connector.

Lugs on the neutral/ground bar on top look to be burned .

Appears to be a red wire in upper right of second picture by the neutral bar that is stripped back and possibly being used as a neutral. Could have color coded it white.


----------



## Abcanfield (Jan 15, 2011)

What is that on the right side of the new panel?


----------



## Abcanfield (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like exposed romex.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm gonna say that offset nipple is undersized for the conductors.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There are quite few voliatons I have see allready .,

• quad conductors to one breaker { this is my second time I have see them on breaker but fuse yeah I get them from time to time }

• a nice takeoff tap but wrong conductor size {if the main breaker is at 100 amp } 

• at one double pole breaker have a extra 120 volt circuit tied to it 

• Missing or not install NM connector top of lé panel.

• at the subpanel location where is grounding bussbar? C'est not installed ?

• multi netural in one lug connector and there are few empty spots they can used them.

• Did someone ran URD cable ?? { the black cable on right side on pushmatic panel } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Abcanfield said:


> Looks like exposed romex.


This picture was taken shortly after the job was completed. Speculation abounds but it's assumed to be a result of that deadly exposed romex. I guess we'll never really know for sure. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Unless you have a date of original installation, dates of all subsequent modifications, and code books to correspond with those dates, this is a silly thread. All violations are not necessarily violations.

Now if it was a "look at the old ****ty electrical work" thread it would make more sense.

The real question is where are the pics with the panel cover off. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Unless you have a date of original installation, dates of all subsequent modifications, and code books to correspond with those dates, *this is a silly thread. *



Even with all that it is a silly thread. :laughing:

Do you think dentists have a dentist forum where they post pictures of the bad teeth they saw and feel the need to share with other dentists? 

_Look at the plaque on number 27!_ 

I guess they probably do ... :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm gonna say that offset nipple is undersized for the conductors.



60% for nipples, not 40. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but I don't like landing bonding onto the neutral bus. I know it's the same thing in a service, but it still just seems.... WRONG to me. I like a nice, separate bonding bus with a jumper to the neutral bus.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I don't like landing bonding onto the neutral bus. I know it's the same thing in a service, but it still just seems.... WRONG to me. I like a nice, separate bonding bus with a jumper to the neutral bus.




I would have removed that old Pushmatic panel, and installed a new combination panel. A lot nicer, cleaner job, and not that much more expensive. Many doubled up circuits could have been eliminated.

This is My opinion, Please do not shoot the messenger. :gunsmilie:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I don't like landing bonding onto the neutral bus. I know it's the same thing in a service, but it still just seems.... WRONG to me. I like a nice, separate bonding bus with a jumper to the neutral bus.


It's still the same however you slice it!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

How about you show us the finished product since your always glorifying yourself on everyone else's thread. Lets really see how good your are!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> How about you show us the finished product since your always glorifying yourself on everyone else's thread. Lets really see how good your are!!!


Already did that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Geez did someone land that subpanel feed directly to the bus? :blink:


That is just great work..:blink::no:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That is just great work..:blink::no:


 There is a breaker at the top labelled 'Main'. I had assumed that they back-fed that breaker to power the bus. Not uncommon today, anyway.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Already did that.


The inside of the panel, can't see what's inside if u have the panel cover on

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> The inside of the panel, can't see what's inside if u have the panel cover on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum



Never took any.


----------

